# AD deleted by CL-Free Golden Retriever Puppies on CL



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

*Free Golden Retriever Puppies on CL*

Just saw this ad on CL in the NY/NJ area..hoping someone is interested..and they find great homes!!!
(I also posted this on the rescue thread)

Free baby golden retrievers!

Free baby golden retrievers! (Mount Vernon )

My golden retriever just gave birth to too many puppies than I can handle. Contact me to check availability, currently have 4. 

Location: Mount Vernon


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

that seems odd to me......what is the person doing with the other puppies from the litter (the ones that s/he can handle)?


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you think this is true or a scam?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I don't know, I just saw the ad and thought more knowledgeable people on the subject could chime in and help find them good homes if this is true...I have seen other threads with ad from CL and just wanted to help since I can have a puppy now and it is all I can handle


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Just checked the posting was flagged for removal...


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anytime you see an Ad on Clist for a Golden in need, especially for one that is FREE, please send the ad link and a copy of the Ad to the Golden Retriever Rescue in your area.

Here is the link for the National Golden Retriever Rescue Committee-it lists all the GR Rescues in the US (also Canada) by State. Go the State where the dog is, a list of GR Rescues comes up. Click on their name, their contact info is provided. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

